# Auto Detox * Porsche Boxster * Correction Detail



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Porsche Boxster 3 day correction detail

I detailed the owners sons car what seems a long time ago now in mid June, it was the second car through my new unit doors & my first major correction detail there plus it was the first M Coupe I have done, fantastic looking cars ! Quite memorable for me 










Thread can be found here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=271899

So when his father purchased this car not long ago his son instantly told him "you need to take that to Barry !" & he did  when I met the owner his words were "if you can make my son happy, he's a fussy bugger !" we chatted & I had a good look around the car we decided on a 3 day correction detail to get it to how he wanted it.

In the unit a quick wonder round with the camera to document the changes

Doesn't look too bad, a bit flat maybe










Door lock needs some attention



















Typical faded trim




























Paintwork, this colour was testing to get a decent sungun shot so that was just used for correction

As you can see, not much gained from this…










Natural light swirls & scratches from many washes over the years





































Halide lights on the stand




























The car had seen some paint in the past & had combo paint. Original were sticky (of course its a porsche) resprayed panels were rock hard so 2 different methods of polishing were used.

Bonnet before:










During:










After first stage, you can still see a small mark left the majority of that scratch was removed










I removed the side vent for better access & also gave the area a good clean before replacing part










Work in progress shot










Rear quarter










During










Boot (the other one at the back  )



















During:





































Lights didn't escape the polisher










Much better










After the cutting stage, the hard panels were treated to an intermediate polishing stage & then the whole car was refined with 85RE

Lsp was Auto Finesse tough prep & Tough Coat










These left a super slick & glossy finish on the paintwork

Trim was taken care of all around the car

Scuttle before










Nanolex trim rejuvenator did the job very nicely









After




























Lock cleaned & polished

Before:










After:










Seals with Swissvax seal feed




























Left for 30 mins or so & buffed off

Interior was hoovered & leather cleaned, plastics & glass too. Roof was treated to 303 fabric guard


























After










Alloys treated to AF mint rims










Arches looking much better










Tyres dressed with Swissvax Pnue glossy.

All done & about 35 hours in total ( I did get a bit carried way in the end.. but the result was well worth it )

Let'c kick off with some moody ones


















































































I left the halide light on in the corner for these pictures for extra light due to the total lack of sunshine peering through my 12 windows in the shutter

Hope you like the end result of this weeks job, it was a great car to work on I really enjoyed this detail

Thanks
Baz 

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Barry, nice correction shots and nice detail on the door handle


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looking very fresh Barry - much glossier for sure! Owner must have been delighted when he picked it up!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Really nice turnaround on that, paintwork was in a bit of a state before, the gloss achieved is perfect, really nicely done:thumb:


----------



## Jonathank (Nov 4, 2012)

'After the cutting stage, the hard panels were treated to an intermediate polishing stage & then the whole car was refined with 85RE

Lsp was Auto Finesse tough prep & Tough Coat'

Fabulous job but for the benefit of a rookie, can you tell us a little more about the cutting and polishing process please? What polisher did you use, what polish and pads and did you use a pre wash or just hand wash?

Why 2 last stage polishes?

Sorry if this is a bit basic. I'm still learning. 

Last question, my Boxster seems to have suffered a lot of stone chips around the air intakes and the plastic intakes themselves are peppered with marks. It's the later 987 (your detail was a 986) so it has the taller, louvred intakes. Did you experience that with this car and how did you fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

very nice indeed


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Mad Ad said:


> Nice work Barry, nice correction shots and nice detail on the door handle


Thanks Ad, I like the little bits like the door lock but dont always remember to photograph them glad I did this time 



JBirchy said:


> Looking very fresh Barry - much glossier for sure! Owner must have been delighted when he picked it up!


Thanks Birchy :thumb:



veb said:


> Really nice turnaround on that, paintwork was in a bit of a state before, the gloss achieved is perfect, really nicely done:thumb:


Thank you, I like the old car turn around details & when its a porsche more so



Jonathank said:


> 'After the cutting stage, the hard panels were treated to an intermediate polishing stage & then the whole car was refined with 85RE
> 
> Lsp was Auto Finesse tough prep & Tough Coat'
> 
> ...


Hi, dont apologise happy to help. I'll work through your Q's as I come to them. polishers used were the Flex rotary for the hard painted areas & the Flex DA VRG for the sticky bits, reason being the flex da generates a lot less heat (next to none) than the rotary which helps no end with sticky paint, pads on the rotary were lc purple wool & S3 Gold, lc polishing pad (thin) menzerna ip 3.02 & 3M waffle blue menzerna 85RE, pads on the da were lc light cutting menzerna ip 3.02 & 3m waffle blue menzerna 85RE. The reason for the intermediate polishing stage is I much prefer to add this stage after using a harsh compound like School S3 gold, as for me the finish is much better after using the finishing polish (85RE) some people will go straight from S3 to finishing, its my personal preference to go S3, 3.02, 85RE for example.
My wash stage always has a pre wash in it depending on the condition of the car it can be a number of things but in this case I jet washed, applied Auto Finesse citrus power jet wash, 2 bucket wash jet wash, tar remover jet wash & clayed final rinse then dried

I think that covers your Q's, if you have anymore feel free to post them up or drop me an email the address is below

Thanks Baz 



B17BLG said:


> very nice indeed


Thanks :thumb:

Cheers guys
Baz


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb turn-around Baz, taken years off it :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work Baz :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice job Baz, the 986's are starting to look a bit tired now but you've certainly given this one a new lease of life mate :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks very nice mate. Can understand how frustrating it is having to use 2 different approaches to the differing paint finish.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Looks great, well done Barry


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic job Baz.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect everything:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning mate awesome work as always.

I totally agree following up with 3.02 after cutting then finishing with 85RE is a superb combo.

:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Another classic Barry. 

Glad I saw this as I caught the teasers on twitter or facebook (can't remember which)

Great work bringing the paint work round to respectable as a Porsche should be.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Baz, your work is always a real pleasure to read and view. You show your work in great depth, with many pictures highlighting the true quality of work without just showing glossy afters which hide a multitude of sins under the shock-and-awe shiny to the untrained eye. 

Again, excellent work, a pleasure to read. Keep it up!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> Baz, your work is always a real pleasure to read and view. You show your work in great depth, with many pictures highlighting the true quality of work without just showing glossy afters which hide a multitude of sins under the shock-and-awe shiny to the untrained eye.
> 
> Again, excellent work, a pleasure to read. Keep it up!


This is a fantastic comment Dave even I appreciated it. You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> superb turn-around Baz, taken years off it :thumb:


Thanks Kev, the owner was very pleased with the result 



matt_83 said:


> Nice work Baz :thumb:


Cheers Matt



slrestoration said:


> Very nice job Baz, the 986's are starting to look a bit tired now but you've certainly given this one a new lease of life mate :thumb:


Hi Nick, thanks I've really enjoyed these type of jobs this year :thumb:



Envy Valeting said:


> Looks very nice mate. Can understand how frustrating it is having to use 2 different approaches to the differing paint finish.


Hey Tim, once in the groove its quite easy, my new Flex VRG came in handy on this one though 



shaunwistow said:


> Looks great, well done Barry


Thanks Shaun



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic job Baz.


Cheers Scrim ! :thumb:



TopSport+ said:


> Perfect everything:thumb:


Thanks



AaronGTi said:


> Stunning mate awesome work as always.
> 
> I totally agree following up with 3.02 after cutting then finishing with 85RE is a superb combo.
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Very nice..


Thanks Tonyy



Soul Hudson said:


> Another classic Barry.
> 
> Glad I saw this as I caught the teasers on twitter or facebook (can't remember which)
> 
> Great work bringing the paint work round to respectable as a Porsche should be.





DMH-01 said:


> Great job :thumb:


Thanks MR Hudson, I think my facebook page had most of the teasers on them, thanks for watching :thumb:



Dave KG said:


> Baz, your work is always a real pleasure to read and view. You show your work in great depth, with many pictures highlighting the true quality of work without just showing glossy afters which hide a multitude of sins under the shock-and-awe shiny to the untrained eye.
> 
> Again, excellent work, a pleasure to read. Keep it up!


Dave, many thanks for the very kind words indeed  I always think I dont take enough photo's but whittling them down from 150 or so over the few days I get with cars is quite easy for a decent post. Have a great Christmas :thumb:



Soul Hudson said:


> This is a fantastic comment Dave even I appreciated it. You hit the nail on the head.


You can always get an honest answer from the mad scientist, ever after I sneaked up on him eye balling the defender I put on show at Waxstock :lol:

Gent's I apologise for the late replies on this thread this week has had me very ill, today I cancelled my job to try & get well

*Merry christmas to everyone *:thumb: :wave:

If the world does end today, thanks for taking the time to read my posts on DW over the years :lol:

Thanks
Baz


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

brilliant 

new unit i hear? wheres the pics?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks spot on bud.:thumb:


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome finish, and the great to see it brought back to better than new condition

Sorry to be cheeky, but what floor tiles have you got in your unit? 

Kris


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> brilliant
> 
> new unit i hear? wheres the pics?


Yes ! I moved 6 months ago 

I have a little preview video on my website which I will share with you guys






this was very early on in the move, its changed a lot since then & I am doing more work on it tomorrow so will have to update/re shoot the video when I get chance in the new year. Cheers Ian :thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Looks spot on bud.:thumb:


Thanks Rob, have a great Christmas with the family :thumb::thumb:



K82R said:


> Awesome finish, and the great to see it brought back to better than new condition
> 
> Sorry to be cheeky, but what floor tiles have you got in your unit?
> 
> Kris


Thank you, there are 2 different types of tile in the unit, the main area is eco floor tiling where I do all of my detailing work, the outer tiles are hard wearing carper tiles just set out in a pattern


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent unit my man. All the best and have a great Crimbo. Looking forward to more of your write ups Next Year.


----------

